
Offshore workers 'getting heavier' - SimplyUseless
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-31849823
======
GordonS
One of my brothers works offshore and he was telling me about this recently.
He had to get his shoulders measures by an 'accredited shoulder measurer'!

If you've ever been on a helicopter you'll probably agree that this does make
sense though. It lets helicopter operators ensure people are sat near
appropriate exists, and I wouldn't want to be sat next to someone enormous
who's going to get stuck getting out.

